# New PPK



## cordman (Mar 11, 2008)

Well, I'm a Sig guy but really wanted a smaller pocket carry piece. I was looking at the Keltec P3AT but after putting some rounds through a PPK a friend has, I bought a new Stainless PPK in .380. Will post pics tomorrow. Heading to the range tomorrow morning to break in. 

I have field stripped, cleaned and oiled. Any advice on the slide or other parts that may need some extra lube? My Sig has been solid from day one with zero FTF, as is my XD9. 

I'm also looking for a good leather pocket holster. Picked up a cheap nylon pocket holster while at the store but couldn't find a good leather one.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats on buying a "classic" handgun. I have an Interarms PPK/s, and I love it. I just got a new OWB leather holster from a local leathersmith for it earlier today, so now I can cc it from time to time.

There doesn't seem to be anything special about its design that would need some sort of special consideration when it comes to lube, so I would say lube it like you would do any other automatic. I use Tetra spray on the innards, and Tetra grease on the rails. Mine functions perfectly with all FMJ's I've ever fed it, and also with it's carry load of Cor-Bon.

If you can't find a leather pocket holster to your liking, let me know and I'll contact my local holster guy and see if that is something he would be interested in making. He will do semi-custom designs for me on occasion.

PhilR.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Here are two great choices from Galco. The Pocket Protecter (first pic) is only $24.95. Both are designed to eliminate printing and make one-handed release of gun from both pocket and holster easier.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Good choice. You'll probably find that you'll want to give it a good dehorning job. Mine was pretty sharp on the edges and would give me a bloody thumb knuckle after 100 or so rounds. It wasn't slide bite, just a sharp edge that would gradually rub.

Get nice and comfy with it in double action as well. That will be your first and most important shot should you ever need it.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Practice the DA trigger. Its a lot stronger than other guns and if you only do SA at the range, DA pull will throw you if you need to SD.

Decock, squeeze, decock, squeeze.

DA fliers only give the BG more time to aim.


----------

